
Parallella vs. Mac in 5 Minutes - RayHightower
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4j-uj_r1xg
======
RayHightower
Parallella is an 18-core computer, about the size of a credit card. It runs
Linux. In this 5-minute video, Parallella comes dangerously close to beating a
$2k Mac at finding prime numbers.

~~~
nikolay
16-core.

~~~
dagw
16+2 cores. 16 high performance compute cores + 2 additional ARM cores.

~~~
nikolay
I didn't pay much attention. Thanks!

